
Nearly Every Real FCC Public Comment Supported Net Neutrality – Stanford Study - MBCook
https://gizmodo.com/nearly-every-real-fcc-public-comment-supported-net-neut-1829782244
======
craftyguy
> The study found that 99.7 percent of non-duplicated comments were against a
> repeal.

Out of 800k unique comments. They used 'machine learning', so I wonder what
the threshold for 'uniqueness' was. e.g. two comments with one word difference
are each unique?

In any case, Pai should burn for this or they should completely do away with
the comment system if it will continue to be abused by the ruling
administration like this.

